

Dear HN: Please Fucking Hire Me To Do Anything - KennethMyers
http://i.imgur.com/vB27cd2.jpg

======
ynoclo
"I'm good at communicating." Really? If I were your prospective employer, I'd
be wondering just how often the f-bomb finds its way into your communications,
and why you thought it was appropriate to drop twice in a job appeal. Please
take this as a constructive criticism of your approach.

~~~
KennethMyers
An employer who thought the f-bomb in a hacker news post spoke poorly of my
communicative abilities would not be my ideal employer.

------
serf
"On the other hand, JPEG may not be as well suited for line drawings and other
textual or iconic graphics, where the sharp contrasts between adjacent pixels
can cause noticeable artifacts. Such images may be better saved in a lossless
graphics format such as TIFF, GIF, PNG, or a raw image format. The JPEG
standard actually includes a lossless coding mode, but that mode is not
supported in most products."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jpeg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jpeg)

~~~
KennethMyers
Yep, this is not the stuff I'm good at. Correct.

------
thufry
This is the wrong approach -- why not take a job as an ESL teacher (you won't
find many people here hiring for that) by searching in the right channels?

~~~
KennethMyers
I'm looking for other jobs too. I can do lots of things.

~~~
thufry
Your ad seems to suggest desperation -- "I need cash right now." That's not a
bad thing to say, but when you're in that situation you should be playing in
your wheelhouse.

If you're not desperate, you should reword your ad to emphasize the fact that
you're trying to broaden your search.

There's an incoherence in the message.

------
icu
I think you got balls for this posting, however I agree with ynoclo. Although
the f-bomb is an attention getter it is also a turn off since you could have--
at the very least--used asterisks for an equally attention grabbing title and
omitted it entirely from your profile.

------
fnordfnordfnord
Do a startup translating Terms of Service documents (like fb needs to do) and
other business related webpage stuff.

------
visaking1
do you have a visa?

~~~
pmtarantino
redditor since 2 minutes ago. Oops, wrong community.

~~~
KennethMyers
Huh? Oh, the visa asking guy, not me, right?

~~~
TallboyOne
He's referring to visaking (his username is green, meaning new)

